# What riding boots for husband returning to riding?



## Higgle (3 December 2018)

Seeing the pleasure I've had from starting to ride again this year after a long gap my husband has decided to follow suit, and has booked to go with me on a 4 day break in Cumbria in the early summer. he will begin to have some lessons after Christmas. We sold our horses 20 years ago and as his was a bit of a nutter who he controlled admirably I'm sure he will soon be enjoying it again. He has been muttering about some long leather boots for Christmas but I have explained to him most people seem to wear short boots and half chaps these days, which are more versatile. I would like to get him something nice, but not ruinously expensive any suggestions? It will be mainly for hacking and possibly informal cross country.


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 December 2018)

My OH wear Ariet short boots and leather half chaps. He preferred that for getting a good fit on the calf. Not a cheap option but not prohibitive cost wise and good quality.  It's a while since he got them so I can't remember what particular style they are but they look very smart.

Where in Cumbria are you going? Just being nosey.


----------



## Higgle (3 December 2018)

PF, that is exactly what I wear, so i know it is a good combination, and I will recommend. We are going to Stonetrail, I went on a 3 day ride for those returning to riding last year and came back with hugely renewed confidence.


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 December 2018)

Ah the one up in the Borders isn't it? Lovely. I've heard many good things.


----------



## GTRJazz (7 December 2018)

I use Mountain horse long boots, if short boots are worn make sure they are designed for horse riding I had a nasty leg injury through wearing builders type boots which jammed in the irons


----------



## Darbs (10 December 2018)

I have just bought some Bareback Montana Riding boots. they are great, although they are bigger than their size states. I am normally around size 8.5 and I am in a 7.5. This is the link to them. https://www.barebackfootwear.com/collections/mens/products/montana-riding-boots-brown


----------



## Damian Kelly (21 December 2018)

I'm breaking in some Rhinegold Olympias as I drink a pint of ale while warming by the log burner.

Go for long boots! (And beer) as long as you take your time breaking them in they will serve you well.


----------



## neddy man (21 December 2018)

Have a look at www.tuffaboots.com good choice of short and long boots with various calf sizes in the long ones.


----------



## Red-1 (21 December 2018)

My OH liked Mountain Horse short boots with suede half chaps. It meant not having to change boots from stable chores to riding.


----------



## KimboS (10 November 2020)

If you are still looking give Classic boots a try, they have started back up. though content on their site is limited I know my race exercise boots lasted me many years 

www.classicracewear.com


----------



## soapy (22 November 2020)

You should treat him to some long boots then! I'm a bloke too and bought a pair of Brogini Casperia several months ago.  They're Smart,  comfortable and have lasted well. Also at under 100 quid they were cheaper than short boots and half chaps.


----------



## tatty_v (22 November 2020)

I’ve gone for short boots and Ariat leather half chaps for my OH, but that’s fairly economical for us as he has some RM Williams short boots already. I don’t know what the unisex/male offering is like, but I really like my bareback equestrian long boots and the customer care post sale has been great (free laces posted out when one of mine broke after getting caught on a bramble).


----------

